# Odd...



## Cthulhu (Oct 19, 2001)

The 'ninjutsu' forum says there is 11 posts there, but when I click on it, it's just the admin post on new mods.  No threads.  The previous thread(s) are gone.  What gives?

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2001)

You can set how old the posts are that you see.  I'm set for "Last 30 days".  Anything older than that isn't shown unless I ask for it.

Its based on last responce date.

At the bottom og the posts listing you should see a drop down box that will display more based on age.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 19, 2001)

I remember that option, now that you mention it!  Damn physical mechanics quiz fried my brain.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2001)

I dunno....I think it was something esle besides that....

:drinkbeer:


----------

